# hmoobh8wj - perch



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i made a 4by4 and i want to put box perch will it work?

but i was thinking can i make the box perch out of 2by4?

What kind of perch should i make to put in my 4by4. this loft is for only yb for now till i make my 8by8


----------

